# When does NAB go ex-dividend?



## sam21poddy (10 November 2004)

*When does NAB go ex-dividend.*

I am on dial-up and I can't download the NAB results so can anyone tell me when NAB goes ex-dividend.   NAB trading was very frenetic this morning at the time the results were being announced.  I bought in at 27.67 and sold at 27.90 when the headlines were "NAB announces 52% fall in profit".  I got scared and sold out but now they are at $28.30.  I can't understand why the price is being pushed up on such dramatically bad headlines.


----------



## malachii (10 November 2004)

*Re: When does NAB go ex-dividend.*

Final dividend is a steady, fully franked 83c, payable on 
December 8 to shareholders registered November 19.

This means it will go ex dividend on the 15/11/04


----------



## sam21poddy (10 November 2004)

*Re: When does NAB go ex-dividend.*

Many thanks malachii.  I suppose the hike in price today could be people buying the dividend.


----------



## still_in_school (10 November 2004)

*Re: When does NAB go ex-dividend.*

Hi Sam21poddy,

i did notice that too in NAB, this morning, though i was trading in out of options of NAB today i would honestly say, was the best straddle trade ever done for me...

it had a nice little swing down, followed, by the intraday trading going long, and then NAB ended up going short again....

if only trades were like this every day...

Cheers,
sis

though get back on to NAB, in about 2 weeks time, before they go dividend time again... should see NAB give us some nice appreciation before then.


----------



## clowboy (10 November 2004)

*Re: When does NAB go ex-dividend.*

Im not sure where you got NAB profit down 50% from, FY04 results are down 15% in earnings.

Divedends are up 3cps.

That makes NAB a well paying stock. (Although cash reserves are being chewed into)

The question is, can they make a turnaround in the coming year?


----------



## malachii (11 November 2004)

*Re: When does NAB go ex-dividend.*

Clowboy

It's typical journalism.  If you play with the numbers enough you can make them say anything and lets face it a headline that says "NAB down 52%" is better than "NAB down 15%".

From memory they are down 50% on a comparable last half earnings - not on the full year.  And the dividend for this half has been held at the same as the comparable half last year, although the first dividend this year was up 3 cents so in total for the year it is up 3.  See how easy it is to make figures say anything you want!


----------



## clowboy (11 November 2004)

*Re: When does NAB go ex-dividend.*

yea read that today....second half down 50% on first half.

sometime directly after NAB goes ex div may be a good buy...IMHO


----------

